# como conectar resistencia electrica y cual comprar



## Bradymiclos (May 13, 2012)

hola que tal amigos espero esten muy bien en mis necesidades e ideas locas 

quiero hacer una rosquilla de concreto pequeña del tamaño de una cocacola de lata hice un dibujito para mostrar mi intencion ahora como saber que resistencia comprar de  cuantos watts maximo? logicamente debo poner lo mas cerca de la circunferencia la resistencia para que logre traspasar el concreto he pensado unos 2 a 4cm de grueso o de espesor  ?

otra consultita la resistencia se conecta linea a linea he pensado fundir en el concreto tornillos? con un switch de apagado?
 que cable me recomiendan-?

gracias amigos


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

a que voltaje lo vas a conectar  ac, dc  y de que magnitud


----------



## Bradymiclos (May 13, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta he pensado comprar una de 110v?


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

me imagino que 110 volts ac  de esa del enchufe de la casa..   esas estan un poco largas, no creo que tete quepa en un especio tan reducido.  ademas vas  a generar mucho calor en un poco espacio y posiblemente tu estructura reviente. todas las resistencia que conozco que venden para hacer del tipo de parrillas electricas, se ponene el rojo vivo.  ys eusa sobre arcilla o barro, pero siempre estan destapadas, no estan hundidas en concreto.


----------



## Bradymiclos (May 13, 2012)

las de las electroduchas? es muy larga? pienso ponerle un switch de boton para q funcione unos segundos alrededor de 10 a 20segundos no largo tiempo 

cual es la resistencia mas corta que has visto ? yo la de electroducha y si es mas grande puedo hacer la ´´rosquilla mas grande ´´

algo como lo que hicieron en este video a difeerencia q lo mio es segundos de uso y diferente forma


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

las que se usan en electroduchas son pequeñas, porque estan sumergidas en agua, y eso disipa el enorme calor que generan.  silas usan sin agua (disipador) no te durarian ni un minuto.


----------



## Bradymiclos (May 13, 2012)

entiendo muchas gracias por el tip entonces cuales me recomiendas?


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

en primer lugar, para que aplicacion la ocupas, cual es elfin de este proyecto, que temperatura pienzas alcanzar?????


----------



## Bradymiclos (May 13, 2012)

sellador de tapones casero las q he visto 500w a 800w


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 13, 2012)

disculpa mi falta de ignorancia (chiste),  pero para que sirve este aparatito???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2012)

Bradymiclos dijo:


> quiero hacer una rosquilla de concreto pequeña . . . ahora como saber que resistencia comprar de cuantos watts maximo? . . . la resistencia se conecta linea a linea he pensado fundir en el concreto tornillos?


 
¿ Querés hacer un crisol de concreto con una resistencia calefactora para fundir tornillos ? 

Primer problema , el cemento se va a rajar-romper , fijate de conseguir un crisol refractario y enroscarle la resistencia afuera. En cuanto a la resistencia vas a necesitar mucha mucha potencia , tal vez 10 KWatts para fundir bronce.

No es que te quiera desnimar . . . 

Saludos !


----------

